# Jl Cooper Fademaster Pro



## silentstory (Jan 16, 2017)

Has anyone used the JL Cooper Fademaster Pro with Kontakt before? I've been deciding on a new fader to use with Spitfire samples in Logic, but no one seems to have been able to give me an answer on whether the Fademaster Pro can control parameters such as dynamics and vibrato in samples run by kontakt


----------



## holywilly (Jan 17, 2017)

You may wanna check out Junkie XL's tutorial Episode 1


At 2:31, you can see JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro can be assigned to any CC you want.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2017)

Perhaps we can talk you into one of these ?

Link corrected...
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 17, 2017)

I love it.


----------



## silentstory (Jan 19, 2017)

holywilly said:


> You may wanna check out Junkie XL's tutorial Episode 1
> 
> 
> At 2:31, you can see JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro can be assigned to any CC you want.



Thanks so much!


----------



## silentstory (Jan 19, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> I love it.


I've ordered one  appreciate the replies!


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jan 19, 2017)

Yup. solidly built. Long throw good feeling faders that allow for very precise control. Worth the $$.


----------



## silentstory (Jan 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Perhaps we can talk you into one of these ?
> 
> Link corrected...
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/


it looks amazing, however I do see that it is not immediately available and I'm afraid I'm in a bit of a hurry to replace one. it looks wonderful to use though


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, if my Fademaster ever dies beyond repair, I would buy one! Looks fantastic and can't wait for people's reviews on it.


----------



## MrJul (May 21, 2017)

Is there an alternative to the FadeMaster Pro?


----------



## Smikes77 (May 21, 2017)

MrJul said:


> Is there an alternative to the FadeMaster Pro?



http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-now-available-for-order.58734/


----------



## MrJul (May 21, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-now-available-for-order.58734/



Thank you!


----------



## synthpunk (May 21, 2017)

2nd run orders currently being taken. Drop Corey a pm to reserve a unit.

Highly recommended.



MrJul said:


> Thank you!


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 21, 2017)

Would love one, but $900? That money could be used to buy several libraries.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 21, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Would love one, but $900? That money could be used to buy several libraries.



Check the link above.


----------



## synthpunk (May 21, 2017)

The Fadercntrl is $250usd plus shipping and any import, duty, tax. 8 smooth, long throw Penny & Giles faders, all metal construction, small footprint, handmade, and vi-c Community project.

="AdamKmusic, post: 4091162, member: 14010"]Would love one, but $900? That money could be used to buy several libraries.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 21, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Check the link above.


Oh I've seen that, definitely on my radar.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 21, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Oh I've seen that, definitely on my radar.



I`d jump in if you have the spare dollar. Who knows if Corey will do another run after this one, or how long until he does another run. I wouldn`t blame him for wanting to take a break!


----------

